

Ask HN: There room for another startup blog? - marcamillion

I don't want to steal Startup Foundry's thunder. They are doing an awesome job. The truth is I had considered doing something similar - i.e. replace TC - for a while now, but never got around to it.<p>These guys came and have done a wonderful job so far.<p>I am wondering if there is a need for another type (perhaps a different slant) than Startup Foundry.<p>Would love to hear some feedback - given you guys would be the audience.
======
chrisclark1729
Sort of a catch all answer, but bears repeating:

Did I need another search engine in 1996? Did I need another social network in
2007? Another mp3 player in 2002, etc.?

If you really want to do it, you should do it. It's all in the execution. I'm
sure Startup Foundry is not serving everyone's needs (and they probably don't
want to). Figure out who they aren't serving and cater to them.

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks for the feedback.

That's what I am thinking...at first I saw that the need was there to just go
back to the basics. But they have done this wonderfully.

That's kinda one of the reasons I have posted this, because given that HN is
my target audience - I want to know what is missing, what are you guys looking
for that you aren't getting anywhere else.

~~~
adrianwaj
I wouldn't mind helping a little -- I could cover Israeli startups. Or, why
not try and find a few people to attack each article differently? Have someone
do the technical side, another do the marketing and combine into the one
article? A multi-user, multi-author blog, I think that'd be fun. Also, try and
do follow up articles on any one startup as linked at bottom. Just have a pool
of authors ready and they can help when they feel like it. Leverage the idea
of "guest author."

Try and create a matrix that each startup can fill out -- and make that
searchable -- a checklist that changes over time.

~~~
marcamillion
I am thinking about the guest authors stuff.

First trying to figure out the format of the blog and what it would cover.
Love these ideas though.

Keep em coming.

Thanks for the offer. If this is something that we run with, I will be sure to
give you a ping and see how you can be involved.

Can you email me a blurb about yourself please - so I can see how it would
work? My email address is in my profile.

~~~
adrianwaj
OK, also check out: <http://highscalability.com/>

They specialize in the technical side of websites: design is always
interesting, and the design process.

~~~
marcamillion
That looks good. I think I have come up with a different slant though :)

------
marcamillion
I think I found the slant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2229149>

Would love some feedback.

------
ig1
I think it's a market which has lots of niches, for example a non-US centric
blog, or one which focuses on particular types of startups.

